
Google Chrome 2.0 Pre-Beta - ajbatac
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/01/google-chrome-20-pre-beta.html
======
johns
Multiple profiles looks nice. Hopefully cookies are segregated so I can easily
keep multiple Google accounts open. Edit: profiles appear to be completely
different sessions, which is awesome.

~~~
pasbesoin
I thought that the "process" per tab architecture of the current release
already allowed this? But then, I'm not (yet?) a seasoned Chrome user.

~~~
pasbesoin
I guess not. Bummer.

~~~
eggnet
That wouldn't make any sense anyway. You'd have to keep separate cookies per
tab, but tabs have no identification for persistence.

So you open two gmail accounts, one in each tab. Close them both. Open a new
gmail tab, which account will you be in? The logical conclusion is that, in
your scenario there are no cookies written to disk.

With profiles, each profile has its own set of cookies and you are deliberate
with respect to the profile you are in. Cookie behavior is well defined,
predictable.

~~~
pasbesoin
Thank you for the explanation. I'll look forward to the new profile support.
I'm starting to need to be in more than one Google account simultaneously; the
timing is fortunate, for me.

------
mpk
Wake me when they have a working build for linux.

~~~
trapper
I can't wait. I sometimes switch to xp on virtualbox to use it as it's so much
faster than firefox. It's not the raw speed, its the process per tab. It makes
a huge difference when you have multiple heavy ajax apps open all day long.

------
nirmal
Are there any plans for a mac version of chrome?

~~~
lallysingh
More importantly, what does it say about Google Chrome's plans if it's working
on v2.0 _before_ releasing anything on a non-windows platform?

~~~
etal
I noticed in one of the screenshots that quarterly releases are considered
stable. That and the ridiculously fast incrementing of version numbers seems
to indicate that

(1) they're continually tracking another project a la Gnome/Ubuntu --
presumably WebKit,

(2) everyone in the company is spending their 20% time on Chrome,

(3) they're planning to surpass Firefox's version number this summer and
eventually catch up to IE and Opera in a couple of years, and

(4) the original code was very Windows-specific and porting to Mac and Gtk+ is
really a lot of work.

------
nreece
Google seems to be very aggressive with it's browser strategy. Chrome has to
be their most active project -- from beta launch to version 1 to version 2
beta - all in four months.

------
est
wake me up when I can write plugins for Chrome.

